# 13 week old Nova



## frostwolf7294 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is my Nova, currently 13 weeks. How would you choose to describe her markings/color? 

Is she a good looking German Shepherd or poor?



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks like a beautiful black and tan. Probably going to get a saddle. What did his parents look like?


----------



## frostwolf7294 (Jan 23, 2014)

Her mom was typical black & tan, maybe a touch lighter than what you usually see. Dad was solid white! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

A lovely girl who looks to have a very expressive face.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Black and tan. Looks like she'll lose her mask almost entirely and have a tan face with some residual black left.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

She's a pretty girl, reminds me of my Cricket.
She'll have some saddle, but her tan will prob stay that light in color. Love those facial markings.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

She has the prettiest face

Agree with others, black and tan with a saddle - very nice


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a sweetie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

I would describe her as a cutie! She looks like she is having fun! Love the running pic. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

